# GIBBUS?? Please help!



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

here are some pics..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know if it's just the angle but it looks like there's some barring of the spots.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Compressus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking but I just didn't want to say anything concrete without a good side flank shot.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

appears to be some barring of the spots and the spotting travels below the lateral line. Pending some different angle shots, I am going to say compressus.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

This type of fish, common in the hobbie?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

deffinatly not gibbus, to high backed doesn't look like the ones i have seen. pending better pics i would also say compressus


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like comp. to me also


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

HERES an older picture..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The fish looks like compressus to me...they are relatively common in the hobby now.

Stop bumping this post.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow he only bumped it once and your giving him a hard time wow very moody huh

yes compressus


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yea man get off my a**

yea man get off my a**

yea man get off my a**


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> waldron Posted Yesterday, 07:05 PM
> yea man get off my a**
> 
> yea man get off my a**
> ...


Lose the attitude.

Poor photo quality to venture a guess.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pirayaman said:


> wow he only bumped it once and your giving him a hard time wow very moody huh
> 
> yes compressus


He bumped the thread 3 times in 7 hours....I removed the other pointless "bump" posts. You might want to stick to commenting on this you actually know something about.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> wow he only bumped it once and your giving him a hard time wow very moody huh
> 
> yes compressus


He bumped the thread 3 times in 7 hours....I removed the other pointless "bump" posts. You might want to stick to commenting on this you actually know something about.
[/quote]
He would have known if you didn't remove the other bumps.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> He would have known if you didn't remove the other bumps.


It really doesn't matter whether HE knew or not. We (Jeff and I) moderate PSCI ID's. He has my green light to remove any post deemed unfit or not in keeping with OPEFE standards. Bumping an ID doesn't make it happen sooner. I tend to ignore such repeated posts over the same topic by not replying to ID requests. Particularly if the photo is of such poor quality.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ja said:


> wow he only bumped it once and your giving him a hard time wow very moody huh
> 
> yes compressus


He bumped the thread 3 times in 7 hours....I removed the other pointless "bump" posts. You might want to stick to commenting on this you actually know something about.
[/quote]
He would have known if you didn't remove the other bumps.








[/quote]
He wasnt the person I was talking to when I asked waldron to stop bumping his post. Waldron knew how many times he bumped this thread....I didnt realize that when I make a simple request like to stop bumping a post...especially in a forum with only 4 or 5 active threads at a time....that I needed to leave the evidence so the membership could judge my actions.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I can't say that I'm used to seeing bumps outside of the classifieds forum lol.


----------

